# Sophies Little Girl Has Arrived



## Wobbles

*Congratulations* hun

:cloud9:

Sophies had a hard time bless her & ended up having an emergency c-section. Mum is now well & baby is fine

She weighed 7lb 2oz


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congratulations on your little princess Sophie xXx


----------



## lynz

congrats sophie :hugs::hugs:


----------



## charlottecco2

CONGRATULATIONS SOPHIE, that is fantastci news. I hope you are okay and not too sore after the C-section xx


----------



## maddiwatts19

*Awww yay!!! 
congratulations Sophie! 
Hope your both doing great!

xx*


----------



## Louisa K

Ahhhh poor Sophie, hope she's ok...

Congrats on your baby girl !!


----------



## Jenny

Yay! Congrats on your little girl Sophie! I hope you recover quickly :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations Sophie!


----------



## Samo

Congratulations Sophie on your little girl! Hope all is healthy and well and you both can be comfy at home soon. god bless!


----------



## Rumpskin

Well done Sophie xx


----------



## AquaDementia

yay! you made it in january, congrats.


----------



## Emmy_Lou

Congratulations Sophie. Take Care of your self


----------



## goldlion

Congratulations!! :D


----------



## welshcakes79

:cloud9: congratulations sophie, OH and your little boy who is now a big bro!!! hope you have a swift recovery and are home soon settling down to being a family of 4... XXX


----------



## cupcake

well done sophie , hope ure back on your feet soon


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates hunni xxx


----------



## horrorheart13

:happydance: Congratulations!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congrats Sophie!


----------



## stephlw25

Sorry to hear you had a rough time Sophie, hope you are soon on the mend, huge congrats to you xx


----------



## ablaze

huge congratulations hun :D


----------



## KX

Yippee Well done Sophie and HUGE congratulations and to Kai too on becoming a big brother!

Hope you are ok, and not too sore hun xx :hugs:


----------



## Tam

Congratulations babe!!!!!! :hugs: :dance: x x


----------



## elles28

Congratulations Sophie xx


----------



## jenny873

congratulations!!! xxx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations Sophie!!!


----------



## VanWest

Congrats Sophie. Get lots of rest :)


----------



## Serene123

Congrats! :)


----------



## LilysMummy

Congratulations !!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## Suz

:hugs: Im so happy for you all!!!! Congrats and Im glad you and your new baby girl are doing well :hugs:


----------



## barbanderson

Congratulations Sophie on your wonderful wee lil girl...Blessings to both of you


----------



## snugglemuffin

CONGRATS!!! hope you recover quickly! x


----------



## sophie

1st thanks wobs for bein a great text bud, sorry i wasnt really good at keepin u up todate 
thanks to everyone here u have all been great.
i will put my story up once i get home all though not a great one may i add
rio is just gorgeous she was born at 1.37 yest afternoon weight 7ib 2oz shes a little dot and a little ganet breast feedin goin great at min hope i can keep it up. dad and big bro over the moon as u can imagine.
im so out of it on morphine sorry if this makes no sence.
love u all
sophie mark kai and rio.
xxx


----------



## Jo

Congratulations hun xxx


----------



## lauren-kate

Congratulations! :baby:


----------



## Tezzy

congrats sophie!


----------



## Lauz_1601

congratulations to you all! glad she is doing so well breast feeding wlel done. hope your feeling better soon xxxx


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/Baby01l2.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/Baby01l2.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/Baby01l2.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/Baby01l2.gif
Congratulations Sophie and family on the birth of baby Rio!

Can't wait to see a few pics!


----------



## shamrockgirl4

congrats sophie xxx


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congratulations on your lil girl Sophie


----------



## Mango

CONGRATS SOPHIE!! :happydance:


----------



## Naimi

*CONGRATULATIONS HUNNY !!!!*

Glad you are both doing well and look forward to reading your birth story :)


----------



## beanie

Congratulations Sophie, can't wait to see photos


----------



## Louise

Awww congratulations..
A little girl eh? ((Louise is Jealous))


----------



## Stef

Congratulations Sophie glad you're all doing well

Wishing you a speedy recovery from the c-section. 

xx


----------



## Linzi

COngrats :)

xxx


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun hope you and your family are well


----------



## nikkybaby

:happydance: Congratulations!!!!:happydance: Glad to hear you are all doing well!!!


----------



## CK Too

Congratulations


----------

